# Centering pin



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe I'm not looking in the right places, but does anyone know where I can get one of these in the UK?

I can't supply a picture as I don't have enough forum posts yet, but basically it is just a 1/4 inch shaft ground to a point.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Try a Trend dealer, or trend direct, maybe ebay.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/UNI_PIN_1/4/204/unibase_line_up_pin_1412_.html
This is what you need if you have a half inch collet. 
If not. How about a 1/4" drill, or even a 1/4" bit carefully?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Why not just make your own, drop by the hardware store and pickup some brass rod and chuck some of it in the drill and put it to the grinding wheel and put a sharp point on it.., a dollar item and a 5 min job ..

You can do the same thing with a brass bolt and grind the head to a cone point...
Note you don't need 10 items to post a picture.  just don't use a net address with the picture..

=======



mickleuk said:


> Maybe I'm not looking in the right places, but does anyone know where I can get one of these in the UK?
> 
> I can't supply a picture as I don't have enough forum posts yet, but basically it is just a 1/4 inch shaft ground to a point.
> 
> ...


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Mike Wingate said:


> Try a Trend dealer, or trend direct, maybe ebay.
> This is what you need if you have a half inch collet.
> If not. How about a 1/4" drill, or even a 1/4" bit carefully?


Thanks for trying, but that one is for lining up a router base plate, I need something to line the router bit to a center line marked on a workpiece.


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> Why not just make your own, drop by the hardware store and pickup some brass rod and chuck some of it in the drill and put it to the grinding wheel and put a sharp point on it.., a dollar item and a 5 min job ..
> 
> ...


Yes, I think I may have to do that. I just thought a simple thing like that would be easy to find online.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Get yourself one of these. Comes with useful free drilling jig !

The thing you want is at the bottom of the picture and is used to line the jig up.

Buy Axminster Drill Guide Kit from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use the one below for both jobs, the sharp point on the end will put the router on dead center of the mark, I use a small nail hole most of the time.

The easy way is with the plate below 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html

They ship to the UK by the way 


======


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> The easy way is with the plate below
> 
> They ship to the UK by the way
> 
> ...


I like the look of the laser guide. Maybe a bit over the top for what I need though 

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's hard to find a good thick offset base for 49.oo US dollars, it can be use for Many,Many router jobs not just one like you need it for..the lights alone makes it a good deal  it's a great free hand sign making jig  I have one for my Trend T4 router..


Review ▼
Reviews of MLCS products

==========



mickleuk said:


> I like the look of the laser guide. Maybe a bit over the top for what I need though
> 
> Mike


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

mickleuk said:


> Thanks for trying, but that one is for lining up a router base plate, I need something to line the router bit to a center line marked on a workpiece.


Hi Mike:

If I'm understanding you correctly, you want to cut a trough or rabbet a fixed distance from the edge. You might consider a fence. That will set the location of the centre of the bit, relative to the edge of the baseplate. You can test before committing your final workpiece. If you have a "fit" problem, try an "L" fence.


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> If I'm understanding you correctly, you want to cut a trough or rabbet a fixed distance from the edge. You might consider a fence. That will set the location of the centre of the bit, relative to the edge of the baseplate. You can test before committing your final workpiece. If you have a "fit" problem, try an "L" fence.


It's for a loose tenon jig I'm making. I scribe a center line on a test piece, clamp it in the jig, then use the pointed bit in the router to line up with the mark at both ends of travel and lock off the jig once in position. This ensures that once the correct bit is placed in the router, it's perfectly centered on the workpiece, and I can cut as many mortices as I like at hat thickness. I could do it by measuring, but over short distances I think this way is easier. I'm not too good at describing, so I'll try to get a photo to explain.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Surely just a standard cheap v-groove bit would do the job.


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

It should do, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

You are making a easy job to hard, let the base plate on the router do all the work for you, once you make or rework your base plate the slot will Always be on dead center..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...non-jig-plunge-router-rockler-mortise-jig.jpg


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html
=======



mickleuk said:


> It's for a loose tenon jig I'm making. I scribe a center line on a test piece, clamp it in the jig, then use the pointed bit in the router to line up with the mark at both ends of travel and lock off the jig once in position. This ensures that once the correct bit is placed in the router, it's perfectly centered on the workpiece, and I can cut as many mortices as I like at hat thickness. I could do it by measuring, but over short distances I think this way is easier. I'm not too good at describing, so I'll try to get a photo to explain.


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> You are making a easy job to hard, let the base plate on the router do all the work for you, once you make or rework your base plate the slot will Always be on dead center..
> =======


That jig is great for cutting mortices in long pieces, but the jig I'm making is for cutting mortices for loose tenons. Once set up, I can cut matching mortices in pieces as small as I want.

I'll try to find the video on youtube that gave me the idea for it, as I'm not very good at descriptions 

Mike


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Here ya go....

Loose tenon jig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The easy way below
YouTube - JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill


=========



mickleuk said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> Loose tenon jig


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a nice bit of equipment, but what's the cost?

I really enjoy making jigs myself, buying a jig takes all the fun away!


Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Me too, but sometimes it's worth it to just buy one ..I'm sure you can buy from Amazon in the UK also..the mill slot system is worth the extra money.. 

Amazon.com: JessEm Pocket Zip Slot Mortise Mill: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill System: Home Improvement

=======



mickleuk said:


> That's a nice bit of equipment, but what's the cost?
> 
> I really enjoy making jigs myself, buying a jig takes all the fun away!
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

mickleuk said:


> That's a nice bit of equipment, but what's the cost?
> 
> I really enjoy making jigs myself, buying a jig takes all the fun away!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike:

Just a suggestion -- OakPark (aka The Router Workshop -- one of the sponsors of this forum) has a 7" square baseplate that they've added bearings to opposite corners specifically for cutting mortises. If you clamp two long boards perpendicular to your mortice cut and use that baseplate, you get a perfectly centered mortise. 

You've gotten all kinds of suggestions and it will be interesting to see the jig that you finally make. Also have you seen Derek's mortise jig? You might check that you as well.


----------

